# Tobacco flowers. Are they used in anything?



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've heard that we get the high nicotine leaves from the top of the plant, low nicotine from the bottom, so I was wondering if any blends use the flowers. Pure speculation, but by analogy to other smokables I would guess the flowers have the biggest nicotine content. Or none at all. Might taste terrible, but I have no idea whatsoever about it. If they were all that smokable, there would probably be a "Flower Power Flake" I suppose. :hippie:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been racking my brain on what to get you for Valentine's day, Jim. I guess now I know! ound:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I've been racking my brain on what to get you for Valentine's day, Jim. I guess now I know! ound:


Uh...you're the guy with a pipe in his *breast* pocket, right? :spy:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Uh...you're the guy with a pipe in his *breast* pocket, right? :spy:


I keep it in my purse now. Don't judge me!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I keep it in my purse now. Don't judge me!


:biglaugh:

I found a couple of posts from people who grow their own (tobacco, that is) who talk about smoking the flowers and say they're great. Others say it's awful, so I guess the only way to find out is to smoke some. :ask: Wouldn't it be great if they didn't use flowers because they were too strong? :banana: I suspect not, though. Probably nothing in them at all. But as long as I'm working with no information at all, I'm free to think maybe it's a production issue -- the tobacco is picked before the flowers are full mature and only some plants are allowed to go to seed. (Speculation should be an Olympic sport!







)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I keep it in my purse now. Don't judge me!


Would that be a murse??

you guys are killing me, two keyboards wasted with nose beer in one day!!!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

they make my hair pretty


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> they make my hair pretty


Kyle will send you some on Valentine's day.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

From what I've read, tobacco plants are topped so that the plant's resources go into growing the leaves, not the flower.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I spent a whole summer picking tobacco, and I couldn't tell you what a tobacco flower looks like. Now, a tobacco worm, that I've seen. Yechhh...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> From what I've read, tobacco plants are topped so that the plant's resources go into growing the leaves, not the flower.


I grew up in Tennessee and can verify this. I remember making some pretty good money when I was about 15, going out in the tobacco fields with my uncle, armed with a sharp knife and long gloves. We'd walk the rows and cut off the top of the plants to encourage them to grow bigger at the bottom.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Flower power flake, I like it.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Didn't even know there was a flower.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Of all odd things, my girlfriend picked up a little bottle of scented oils for an oil burner. The scent is tobacco flowers, and it supposedly uses actual essential oils (as opposed to synthetic scents). It smells a lot like tobacco, though not quite. It's a little difficult to explain. I have never smelled a tobacco flower, however, so I don't know if it's how they actually smell, or if 'flower' was added to hide that it's just tobacco scented.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Eastree said:


> Of all odd things, my girlfriend picked up a little bottle of scented oils for an oil burner. The scent is tobacco flowers, and it supposedly uses actual essential oils (as opposed to synthetic scents). It smells a lot like tobacco, though not quite. It's a little difficult to explain. I have never smelled a tobacco flower, however, so I don't know if it's how they actually smell, or if 'flower' was added to hide that it's just tobacco scented.


We have had the oils from the Body Shop. The stuff we get smells nothing like tobacco... but that isn't surprising because flowers typically do not smell like the dried/cured leaves of a plant. It was quite mild for an oil from that place and it was quite delicate and sweet. Almost like a mild honeysuckle. One of the best oils they have because it isn't overwhelming.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Eastree said:


> Of all odd things, my girlfriend picked up a little bottle of scented oils for an oil burner. The scent is tobacco flowers...


That is odd. :spy: Whodathunkit?


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I am letting a couple of my tobacco plants go to seed so I have some to plant next year. Here are some pictures of the flowers that are just starting to emerge. My wife snapped the pictures - she is a much better photographer than me!


----------

